# True love or the career of your dreams?



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

What would you choose? Have you ever had to sacrifice one for the other?


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

I pick true love. Nope, never had both.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't have a dream career. So, easy choice.


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

Too young to have had a career, definitely had love though. (Not that it was enjoyable).

I pick love any day. 

Then again, if I had a solid career I might have the motivation to find love. Or have it find me, whatever you believe in.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a career, but I'd rather have love.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Love > Career

I've never had the opportunity to sacrifice one for the other.


----------



## beethoven (Jan 17, 2011)

Love. 

Careers are a 20th century invention.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have a career, but I'd rather have love.


So you would sacrifice your career for love? 
How romantic, sounds like a plot from a Hollywood movie. :lol
For many the goal in life is to have a career you love and live with the love of your life.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Doesn't matter to me as long as I can keep my drug habit.


----------



## yogafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Career of my dreams


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

You really need a job to have a decent relationship.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Erm, career of my dreams please.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Love > Wonderful dream career any day. I'm a big romantic.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

true love, always


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, the career of my dreams is to be a successful investor. Which means lots of cash flowing in. Cash and professional success greatly increases your chances of finding "love" anyway.

So, career.


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

It's a tough choice, but I think it's harder to actually get the career of my dreams than "true love".

So I would have to pick career.


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry I can't vote b/c I WANT BOTH!!! :love


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Paris23 said:


> Sorry I can't vote b/c I WANT BOTH!!! :love


What if you had to sacrifice one for the other, which would it be?


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

"True love" would probably fade and get boring for me after several years. I'd prefer a bunch of decent short-term relationships + a career that allows me to travel wherever I want (or made me enough money to make that possible).


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think at this point I would sacrifice my dream job for true love. I've always been a workaholic and very ambitious. But, now that I've put in so much time with my career and education, I am definitely feeling like I've lost out on true love. I can easily get a career, but I lack when it comes to personal relationships. So, my choice right now is true love.

Edit: I _really_ want to know what that feels like...to be with someone that I I'm in love with and vice versa...and that understands me and cares about me despite my weaknesses/flaws.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> I don't know that I would sacrifice my dream job for true love. I've always been a workaholic and very ambitious. But, now that I've put in so much time with my career, I am definitely feeling like I've lost out on true love. I can easily get a career, but I lack when it comes to personal relationships. So, my choice right now is true love. I _really_ want to know what that feels like.


This basically.

Although I don't have a job yet as I am still a student but would definitely love to know what true love feels like much more than having a dream career.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

career


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

True love without a doubt.


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

Love

A career is just a way to get money and survive. A job will never be a hobby.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

If I had to choose...probably dream job. Provided it really is a "dream" and provides me with self-gratification and a truly positive impact on the masses.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I feel if I can't do what I dream of doing, even if I have someone perfect, I won't be happy.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I would be happy without love if I was doing my dream career. I would not be completely happy if I had love but was not doing what I love. 

Therefore Career for me.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Love


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Definitely harder for me to get a career than love. I've experienced love and been lucky enough to know love that moved my world and changed my outlook on life. I would still pick career, as that kind of love doesn't drop into your lap just from sheer luck, but requires compromise and commitment.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

True Love. Finding someone to completely lose myself into and lose herself in me would outvalue any benefit a career could give me.

However...

...I've become extremely disillusioned that this exists. Career is definitely the more responsible choice because people change, and you never really know if you're on the exact same wavelength such that you're changing at the same rate and style as your partner.

On the other hand, sacrificing your love can destroy your motivation for performance in your career unless you can recover and find new love quickly.

Unfortunately, both of these reasons seem to contribute to true love being hard to come by if existing at all because of skepticism.

If you asked me years ago, while a kid, or even while in puberty, I would have taken career hands down.

Now, I just want relief.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

emptybottle2 said:


> "True love" would probably fade and get boring for me after several years. I'd prefer a bunch of decent short-term relationships + a career that allows me to travel wherever I want (or made me enough money to make that possible).


That doesn't sound like true love. True love never fades. If anything, it becomes invigorated endlessly over time.

People are not objects.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

True love. No hesitation.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

the people who chose career don't understand the good that can come from love in its purest form. i think that anyone who could see that would choose love over anything any day. most of them who chose career have been disillusioned about love due to past experiences, they are afraid of the journey and risks involved along the way to FINDING true love. but if they could experience that true love, i don't think anyone would ever ever choose a career over it, no matter how great or influential. love in its purest form will do more for the world, even if shared directly between only two people. i think the effects of true love are greatly more vast than any attempts, valiant though they may be, at humanitarianism


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Love. I've experienced true love and, despite the fact it was cut short, it was without compare. That feeling of not being alone in the world, of finally being understood, of not having to measure you words or actions makes you feel a sense of contentment that doesn't come from anything else. I don't think a career can come close to that.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

jijiji said:


> the people who chose career don't understand the good that can come from love in its purest form. i think that anyone who could see that would choose love over anything any day. most of them who chose career have been disillusioned about love due to past experiences, they are afraid of the journey and risks involved along the way to FINDING true love. but if they could experience that true love, i don't think anyone would ever ever choose a career over it, no matter how great or influential. love in its purest form will do more for the world, even if shared directly between only two people. i think the effects of true love are greatly more vast than any attempts, valiant though they may be, at humanitarianism


Well put. When true love exists its impact isnt just felt between the two people who share it. That sounds incredibly cheesy but its true.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

jijiji said:


> the people who chose career don't understand the good that can come from love in its purest form. i think that anyone who could see that would choose love over anything any day. most of them who chose career have been disillusioned about love due to past experiences, they are afraid of the journey and risks involved along the way to FINDING true love. but if they could experience that true love, i don't think anyone would ever ever choose a career over it, no matter how great or influential. love in its purest form will do more for the world, even if shared directly between only two people. i think the effects of true love are greatly more vast than any attempts, valiant though they may be, at humanitarianism


I'm not disillusioned. It's just not everyone can experience love. :blank


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

If I'd had a real choice I would have gone with Love... but since I didn't I took Career.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I chose career because it seems more straightforward to achieve than true love. The groundwork is already laid out in the form of schools and programs. The rules to be successful in a vast majority of careers are already established and are available to anyone with a little effort. For example in general the rules are,

step 1. Go to school. Work hard, do well academically
step 2. Participate in extracurric. activities, build your resume
step 3. apply for jobs
step 4. once in a job, hit certain benchmarks to land a promotion
step 5. become partner in business etc.

Everything is clearly laid out for you.

Finding true love on the other hand has a less clear cut path. It involves luck/coincidence in finding the right person. Though on the positive side, I believe there are multiple right people for any one person.

My current mindset is to focus on career since it is more attainable (to me). If I happen to chance upon a great relationship then great. If not, then that's okay. Single people can be happy too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

jijiji said:


> the people who chose career don't understand the good that can come from love in its purest form. i think that anyone who could see that would choose love over anything any day. most of them who chose career have been disillusioned about love due to past experiences, they are afraid of the journey and risks involved along the way to FINDING true love. but if they could experience that true love, i don't think anyone would ever ever choose a career over it, no matter how great or influential. love in its purest form will do more for the world, even if shared directly between only two people. i think the effects of true love are greatly more vast than any attempts, valiant though they may be, at humanitarianism


I have no doubts that the feeling of true love (which somehow I think only a small percentage of people experience, and the divorce rate is proof of this) would be amazing, but for me the thought of spending 40 hours a week grinding away in a job I did not enjoy is far less attractive.

Guess it comes down to how strong ones goals in life are, and for me, knowing exactly where I want to be and how awesome it would be to achieve that would make me so happy.

Whatever, at the end of the day I am going to aim for both.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Career seems more possible!


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Love. The word 'career' turns me off. I want a job that pays the bills and allows me to spend time with the people I love. Sixty hour work weeks and unending stress? No thanks.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

The career of my dreams is realistic and possible, the love I want is not


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Love don't put bacon on the table, honey.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

i think 2 people around eachother day after day, things are bound to get stale, boring, and stagnant. and not just my view of the other person, but more prominently my view of how the other person is viewing me (if that makes sense). i cant really picture something like that lasting for me

At the same time, I'm doing something I enjoy as a job and I still catch myself wanting it to be friday and wanting time to pass instead of enjoying the moment. since work is usually 'work'. And career of your dreams doesnt automatically mean making great money, so financial stability isnt always a given

So I dont fully believe in either one, but if I had to pick id probably go with 'love' even though i feel corny saying it. Even if it doesnt last, the time it does probably wouldnt be too bad

I put way too much thought into that...


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

I would be closer to reaching nirvana if I had the career of my dreams.


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

Love, easily. I don't care much for money or prestige.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Career. B*tches, they come and go. MOB.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

True love. There's more to life than work. Honestly it's really nice to have someone to do things with and who you know will be there "in sickness and in health"...career won't be there for you when you're ill.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Love for sure. But there must also be a means for me to support the family, so, whatever happens, I'll be out trying my best to attain both, or alternatively just money through investment.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Love don't put bacon on the table, honey.


It does if the lover has a job, and doesn't mind putting bacon on your table.

Honey.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

If I had the career of my dreams, I'd have b•tches lined up left and right. When I was ready to settle down, I'd simply pick one.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I would choose my boyfriend over anything any day of the week. 

Well. Except my son.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

heroin said:


> It does if the lover has a job, and doesn't mind putting bacon on your table.
> 
> Honey.


What if you both chose love over career? Then you're just screwed.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Career easily.


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

I would, in complete seriousness, spend my entire life on the streets just for a day with my "true love", if she exists.


Now excuse me while I go start writing my new hollywood script.


----------



## Tawnee (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd choose true love. I think it would make me happier over the long term than my dream career, although obviously that would make me pretty happy too. But if I had to pick I'd definitely go with love. Hopefully I can have true love and my dream career though.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

BPA free said:


> I'd definitely choose the career of my dreams without any hesitation
> 
> call me cynical but love is just a chemical reaction in your brain designed to make you want to pass on genetic material and stick together long enough to raise children. That said I don't believe in "true love" so I'm just waiting until someone triggers the necessary brain chemistry, I'm in no rush haha


I've never understood this way some people have of thinking that the human experience is somehow diminished when science explains some of it. Does knowing that love is a chemical reaction make it less special it in some way? Why is it not simply a chemical reaction, and instead _only_ a chemical reaction? I can only imagine a 7 year old girl who thought love was the magic of pixie dust being somehow disappointed by the biology of emotions.

I chose career and am asking this.


----------



## Steeloscar (Mar 15, 2011)

Love, and it was pretty simple for me. 

I feel that if I had my "dream career", I would still have a huge hole in my heart. Where as if I found my soulmate, she would make everything in my life much better.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Chris16 said:


> I've never understood this way some people have of thinking that the human experience is somehow diminished when science explains some of it. Does knowing that love is a chemical reaction make it less special it in some way? Why is it not simply a chemical reaction, and instead _only_ a chemical reaction? I can only imagine a 7 year old girl who thought love was the magic of pixie dust being somehow disappointed by the biology of emotions.
> 
> I chose career and am asking this.


Good question. I don't think it makes it less special. Knowing that my boyfriend set off a "chemical reaction" inside my brain does not make me love him any less or think of what we have as less awesome. I think everything we do, as humans, can be explained scientifically... that doesn't effect how I feel about anything.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

BPA free said:


> I think you may be reading too much into my post, all im really saying is that im not a romantic not that im somehow dissapointed that science explains it. True love suggests that there is "the one" so because i know that love is a chemical reaction its actually pretty reassuring. I think it'll just happen no matter the circumstances, it's only a matter of time and meeting enough people so im not in a rush. The career of your dreams on the other hand is definately not the same way, so if for the sake of conversation a magic genie is able to grant me one or the other I'd choose the career of my dreams in a heartbeat.


Well, I agree with you about that. I don't believe in the concept of soul mates either. Well, most people don't, even the ones who like to speak about love in overly-romantic tones. I should say I don't put it on as high of a pedestal as other people do.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

My true love is traveling. The career of dreams is a drifter.

Don't make me choose.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

viv said:


> Love. The word 'career' turns me off. I want a job that pays the bills and allows me to spend time with the people I love. Sixty hour work weeks and unending stress? No thanks.


Since when did a career = 60 hour weeks?


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

> I've never understood this way some people have of thinking that the human experience is somehow diminished when science explains some of it. Does knowing that love is a chemical reaction make it less special it in some way? Why is it not simply a chemical reaction, and instead _only_ a chemical reaction? I can only imagine a 7 year old girl who thought love was the magic of pixie dust being somehow disappointed by the biology of emotions.


For me it's never about the "chemical reaction" - I just don't understand why I should feel flattered when someone likes me because I'm X, Y, or Z. Some of my qualities I was born with, others I got through my own efforts. I dislike the notion that I'm somehow special enough to be someone's "true love" when really it's all about luck, timing, and perhaps a healthy dose of tolerance and hard work.



Ospi said:


> Since when did a career = 60 hour weeks?


A career isn't just a job - it's your life, or at least it takes up most of it.

I laughed when I first heard this on _The Devil Wears Prada_:

_"And that's what happens when you start doing well at work, darling. Let me know when your whole life goes up in smoke. Means it's time for a promotion."_

-Nigel, to the protagonist after her boyfriend dumped her because she worked too much


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

daniel1989 said:


> You really need a job to have a decent relationship.


Not true
the happiest couples i know either retired (mum and dad) or are out of work 
it being able to accept someone regardless of career

so yeah *Love * because no amount of money or success would fill that empty void and i could not be with someone i had no love for or who was only with me because of a good career and prospects etc how superficial


----------

